# sensor de temperatura



## luisdelasalle (Abr 23, 2006)

hola que tal necesito ayuda con un proyecto que connta de un ADC0804 y sensor de temperatura LM35 y un pequeno ventilador y lo que tengo que hacer es que la temperatura del sensor LM35 se pueda visualizar en un PC mediante el uso del puerto paralelo y la verdad si estoy medio bloqueado 
cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar gracias


----------



## rampage (Abr 24, 2006)

Basicamente, el circuito con el LM35 va a tener como salida una tension proporcional a la temperatura. El fabricante del LM te da esa proporcion, por ejemplo: 1º =0.1V y el rango de temperatura para el cual funciona. Busca el LM en la pagina del fabricante y en las notas de aplicacion, seguramente tengas el circuito del medidor.
Luego el conversor A/D toma como entrada la tension de salida del medior, y la convierte a digital con una cierta resolucion. Vas a tener un numero binario que identifica a cada valor de tension. Mediante algun algoritmo vas a tener que obtener el valor de tension y multiplicarlo por alguna constante de proporcionalidad para finalmente llegar al valor de la temperatura. Es una explicacion muy general, pero quizas te sirva de guia para empezar.

PD: De que La Salle sos?? Yo soy exalumno del Florida.


----------

